# For those who were teenagers in the '90s how popular was this hair style?



## Darkness (Nov 11, 2010)

I heard in the '90s this hair style was very popular among young teenagers (men)









Yes that is Jonathan Brandis, young star actor who committed suicide in '03 of November. RIP

Now the whole popular hair style for teenagers in the '00s is this ridiculous emo/skater hair whatever look....


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Yup, it was popular. That and the "Mushroom Cut". http://www.beauty-and-the-bath.com/boys-mushroom-hairstyle.html


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

That was my style back in the day lol! Kids pulled the middle part look like that was fairly common, most didn't try to style it up. Although there were skater haircuts in the 90s as well, it was just different.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

It wasn't that popular here. Maybe a few lesser popular kids had it. Very gelled hair was in.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, parting your hair in the middle was all the rage then. I rocked the aforementioned mushroom cut for a long while. Man, was that a horrible haircut.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep, that was the "mainstream" hair to have circa '93 (or the mushroom as others have said). I had his hair, but slightly longer. Cool people generally just had really long hair.

Everything changed in about '96. Mainstream kids just seemed to buzz-cut their hair, or grow it shoulder length Cobain style. None of the in-between layering or mushroom ****.

Buzz-cuts stayed fashionable from that point on (thanks to the popularity of 90's punk), but kids with long hair started weaving it into dreds around '98 (thanks to Korn)... or cutting it shortish and spiking it with product due to the mainstream popularity of Blink 182/Offspring and all that rubbishy ****.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

You know, I still think that looks way better than this current Justin Beiber hair style that so many teens have nowadays.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Emo/skater hair is the popular hairstyle of today? Hmm...


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I remember calling it a surfer haircut, but in reality that is just having longish hair that doesn't go past your neck, kind of like Owen Wilson. It's about how long my hair gets before I cut it. My hair gets thick and wavy before it gets long. The haircut in the picture is kind of a layered, bowlish cut, which is close to what a lot of boys had when I was about 9-12. I remember the hairstylist trying to figure out what I wanted and asking me, "you want it layered, like a surfer haircut?"


----------



## LonelyGuyFromQueensNY (Nov 10, 2010)

Depends on where you were from


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Haha, I remember those hairstyles. My younger brother had the mushroom haircut,and I remember a few of my female cousins getting that haircut as well (although a little longer in the back) lmao. Those were awful!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, I remember those! We used to call them curtains. It seemed like every boy at my school progressed through a set number of terrible hairstyles, the first one being a shaved head with a small fringe at the front and a long, ratty tail at the back. Then it was curtains. Then it was short, spiky hair with lots and lots of gel.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes, I had that hairstyle through my teens. Split comb it right in the middle.

I actually still do my hair like that if I'm not buzz all the way.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

I actually rarely saw this hair style at my school. Most of the guys went with the spiked hair look or had really short hair.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Mmhmmm most pop groups like 98 degrees, nsync, backstreet boys had this hairstyle hah.
I saw a guy yesterday rocking this too...he just stood out from most people..like he just warped into 2010. LOL


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

idk all i know was that i suffered the bowl cut and hated it lol other than that i use to just spike it up cuz all the kids in my school used hair gel


----------



## LessThanThree (Oct 5, 2010)

Hmm.. I remember as a kid in the '90s that look was pretty popular for boy bands and on television. But that's about it. I don't remember other kids or any teenagers I saw with it. I was too young to actually notice. >_>'


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Even before I clicked on the link, I knew what the hairstyle was going to be.

Forget popular--that was the ONLY hairstyle.


----------

